# Pictures of Marbles at the World Show



## Riverdance (Oct 17, 2009)

Sandy took these pictures of Marbles at the World Show. WOW!!!!!!

















As you can see, she has the just weaned pot belly going on.


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 17, 2009)

Was she shown??? She must have been a head turner


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 17, 2009)

~Dan said:


> Was she shown??? She must have been a head turner



No, I did not show her this year as she had colic surgery in June, so I just brought her down for people to see and for me to keep an eye on her. I hope to show her next year.


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 17, 2009)

Well she should be a stunning halter horse love her head


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 17, 2009)

She gets prettier each new picture


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 17, 2009)

wow

i am glad she is doing great. i really love this filly.

good luck next year


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 17, 2009)

She looks like she's got EVERYTHING!! Oh are you going to have fun with her next year when she is fit! WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 17, 2009)

So nice to see pictures of her

she is sooo special

and pretty


----------



## Zora (Oct 18, 2009)

What a Beautiful filly!!!! That is the most interesting color!

She's So cute.


----------



## bevann (Oct 18, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> Sandy took these pictures of Marbles at the World Show. WOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you show her in Multi color?I am assuming that is where she would be show color wise, but not sure?She sure is striking.Thanks for sharing her with us.Is she the first known ever Mini brindle?I have seen photos of full size brindles in books-Sponenbergs I think but never a Mini.Thanks again.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2009)

> Will you show her in Multi color?I am assuming that is where she would be show color wise, but not sure?She sure is striking.Thanks for sharing her with us.Is she the first known ever Mini brindle?I have seen photos of full size brindles in books-Sponenbergs I think but never a Mini.Thanks again.


Actually, she will be in the solid color class as she has no white on her at all.

So far, I have found another brindle type horse, a blue rooan with some stripes on her back and neck in Florida and a chestnut pinto with some white drizzels on his back in New Zealand. Others that are really smutty bays with some bar strips and stips on their neck and shoulders which shave off, indicating the color is in the coat. The true brindle has these markings in the skin.

There are some quarterhorses that are brindle and have been bred to produce that coloring. There are no Mini breeding programs to produce the brindle. Marbles was just a fluke as her sire is a smutty buckskin and her dam is a red roan.


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's one from another thread on this board. She's stunning with loads of stripes



This brindle mini is owned by Brass Rings Minis. I'm sure it's more than coincidence that the brindles have smutty and roan. Very cool.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2009)

WTFFarm said:


> Here's one from another thread on this board. She's stunning with loads of stripes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The blue roan is the one I am talking about, her stripes are in the skin. I have some pictures of her in her winter coat and she looks totally black. Darkening up like a roan does, but in the summer or when clipped, her brindle markings show up. The bay, I am not so sure of. I have a smutty bay filly who also has strips like that, but I do not consider her a brindle, just a smutty bay. When you shave her down, the stripes are really hard to see, whereas the one from Florida and Marbles, the strips stand out like a sore thumb.

The smutty horses can have strips, bars, smudges, spots and patches of the smutty color. They really can look unusual, but they are not considered brindles, appaloosas or pintos.

So far, when Marbles had a thicker coat that was over 1" long, she still had all of her markings and her coat was of different textures and some of it curled. It will be interesting to see what it looks like this winter when she has tons of coat. Living up here in Minnesota, she will have quite the coat.

The brindle quarter horses maintain their coat brindle markings at all times. Granted, large horses are almost never shaved down as they shed out smooth. I am in the middle of a research project to find out more about the brindle coat and the dramatic contrast some of the horses have. In the Mini World the roan gene seems to play a part, though not with the one in New Zealand. In the large horse world, it seems to be the smutty gene.


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 18, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> The bay, I am not so sure of. I have a smutty bay filly who also has strips like that, but I do not consider her a brindle, just a smutty bay. When you shave her down, the stripes are really hard to see, whereas the one from Florida and Marbles, the strips stand out like a sore thumb.


That's because they are brindles



.

It's cool that mini's can be so unusual and unique.

Marbles is looking good after the scare she gave us all.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2009)

I love your avatar with the elephant on the trampoline.





Yea, I am not looking forward to writing this article and the research involved. Especially when it comes to the smutty bays and the fact that some people feel they are brindles. I am starting to feel like I am back in college with a term paper due.



Don't get me wrong, I love doing the research, just not the writting.


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 18, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> I love your avatar with the elephant on the trampoline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like my avatar haha me too



. I finally found a name for my farm based on my kids...they both "fly" in their sports (Where They Fly Farm) but then I got scolded by one because of what my initials can also be read as...guess it's too bad that I'm not intune with all the latest txt language hehehe.

...and by the way those pics of Marbles are stunning.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2009)

> I think the confusion comes because smutty is involved. If I can help you with your paper please let me know. I can answer any questions you have about Ozy my smutty bay. He's very special...very unique but shouldn't be considered a brindle. I'd be more than happy to help if you want pictures or info.


I might take you up on that in the future. Could you send me pictures of your boy clipped and in longer coat?

Until this farm is ready for winter, I really do not have the time to write, but the long winter ahead should give me plenty of time. Then I will need all the help I can get!!

Anyone else want to contribute?


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 18, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> > I think the confusion comes because smutty is involved. If I can help you with your paper please let me know. I can answer any questions you have about Ozy my smutty bay. He's very special...very unique but shouldn't be considered a brindle. I'd be more than happy to help if you want pictures or info.
> 
> 
> I might take you up on that in the future. Could you send me pictures of your boy clipped and in longer coat?
> ...


I can send you winter pics....just e-mail me when you are ready for them. I'm afraid you'll have to wait til next spring for clipped pics. I had a computer crash 6 months ago and stupidly hadn't backed my files up so all I had left were pics online that I had to download back to my new computer. I'd be more than happy to supply them next spring...if you're in need before that I could shave one small spot just to show the stripes remain.

and by the way...I know you wanted Marbles to be chimera and I realize the tests still aren't done but...selfishly I'm glad she isn't....I think just like other horses have gone down in history because of their contribution to the breed (and yes I'm talking the likes of Buckeroo etc) I think it would be super cool for Marbles to become the famous matriarc of a line of brindles




.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2009)

> I can send you winter pics....just e-mail me when you are ready for them.


Any time you wouldl ike to send them woud be fine. I already hve the pictures from the other brindle, who will be included in the article.



> I think it would be super cool for Marbles to become the famous matriarc of a line of brindles
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes it would be, but not something that will be easy to do and it will take years. I am not getting any younger and do not know how many more years I will be able to do this by myself. I will have to wait until Marbles is 3, then her best chance is to breed her back to her sire. So she will be 4 before she has her first foal. Then there is only a 50/50 chance. Maybe better with her sire.


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, why do you have to breed her back to her sire (I'm really not into inbreeding like that myself) ? Is that something the genetics/color experts have suggested? Could you just find an unrelated smutty and get the same result? Have the people breeding brindles found that adding back another smutty into the equation gives you a better chance of getting another brindle?


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2009)

WTFFarm said:


> Oh, why do you have to breed her back to her sire (I'm really not into inbreeding like that myself) ? Is that something the genetics/color experts have suggested? Could you just find an unrelated smutty and get the same result? Have the people breeding brindles found that adding back another smutty into the equation gives you a better chance of getting another brindle?



When one wants to enhance a gene in something, one has to line and inbreed. Yes the genetics lab suggested it to me. Marbles is a product of line breeding, as her sire is a grandson of Komoko Little King Supreme and Marbles dam is a daughter of Komoko Little King Supreme.

I have bred some top dogs in the country for over 30 years. In dogs we mention someones line. That the dogs look like Dolbrooks breeding; their lines. Why, because we, the successful ones, line breed. We breed to enhance a certain aspect or aspects that we like in our lines, as well as remove ones we do not like. Over the years I have been able to correct bites, keep hereditary problems away from my lines that others have and are producing today that where not there 30 years ago, improve hip problems and produce a really correct dog with beautiful coats and temperments. I always cringe when I have to bring in new blood, as you just do not know what you are going to introcduce no matter how careful one is when choosing new blood. This last time, I ended up with temperment problems, too agressinve or too shy that have taken me years to breed out. Fortunatly, it did not bring in more medical problems, but now I have to find some more fresh blood and I just am not ready to find the problems this new line will bring.

I know some top farms in Morgans that have line bred and some of the top horses are line bred. Line breeding can be a good thing as well as a bad thing. One needs to know what one is doing and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 18, 2009)

Riverdance said:


> Marbles is a product of line breeding, as her sire is a grandson of Komoko Little King Supreme and Marbles dam is a daughter of Komoko Little King Supreme.


This is something that REALLY fascinates me because Ozymandias - (post edited after confirmation of Ozy now being a brindle) is a great grandson of none other than Komokos Little King Supreme. So interesing.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 18, 2009)

WTFFarm said:


> Riverdance said:
> 
> 
> > Marbles is a product of line breeding, as her sire is a grandson of Komoko Little King Supreme and Marbles dam is a daughter of Komoko Little King Supreme.
> ...



I am finding that these stripes that many horses have in their smutty coats as well as ones like Marbles seem to be coming down from the Komoko King Supreme lines.

I know that Little King farms did a lot of in and line breeding, not sure if they did it with Supreme, but they have never encountered stripes. That is what John has told me.


----------



## WTFFarm (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I find your little girl and your research totally fascinating and wish you all the luck in the world producing another Marble one day.

It's a shame that mares can't pop out "litters" every few months




. I do think I'll look into getting a roan mare...or roan with Supreme lines








Good luck to you and thanks for updating us all on the wonderful Marbles.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 20, 2009)

She is really cute and the color just makes her so unique!!! She has the cutest head and all... just wait til next year! She will be a knock out!


----------

